# Small lump on 18 month old golden



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

So I'm not a vet, and its really hard to tell based on just a picture alone, but I'm generally an advocate of seeking veterinary care for new lumps, bumps, and scabs. It could be something like ringworm, or some other infection, a lump of some other kind. If it were my dog, I'd take them to the vet to have it checked out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree a Vet visit is needed to determine what that is.

It looks similar to ringworm but it could be something else, I'd get that checked as soon as you can.


----------

